# Name that Lakers Forum Poster (Prizes)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Here are some random facts from various posters around the Lakers forum. Guess as many as you can correct. Don't guess yourself on one because that's just no fun. Just type in some other poster and I'll work something out fairly if problems arise.

*First Prize :* Whoever guesses the most correctly gets to choose my avatar for one week.

*Second Prize :* Whoever guesses the second most correctly may choose one line to put in my signature like "Bartholomew sucks."

Name that Lakers Forum Poster:

1. This poster wants a magic carpet.
2. This poster's favorite player was Devean George until he realized how big his nose is.
3. This poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it.
4. This poster hates the Miami Heat.
5. This poster likes college basketball better than the NBA.
6. This poster is in love with Jessica AND Ashley Simpson.
7. This poster also roots for Milan AC (soccer).
8. This poster's uncle played for the Detroit Lions in the 80's.
9. This poster is a senior at Dos Pueblos High School in Goleta, CA.
10. This poster used to be a lawyer.
11. This poster bleeds Dodger blue (really, he does).
12. This poster has an FJCruiser and a Bulldog.
13. This poster is getting married in the middle of May.
14. This poster graduated High School in 1987.
15. This poster has a dog named Creedence.
16. This poster just had a baby boy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here are some random facts from various posters around the Lakers forum. Guess as many as you can correct. Don't guess yourself on one because that's just no fun. Just type in some other poster and I'll work something out fairly if problems arise.
> 
> *First Prize :* Whoever guesses the most correctly gets to choose my avatar for one week.
> 
> ...


i have no clue except #11.
dont take it too seriously i'm bored


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Haha.. thats what you did.. Anyways I'm not even gonna attempt to answer these :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> Bartholomew sucks


:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think #14 is Sean

#2 was once a poster of the week I believe


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

#3 could be *BH*....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

and #4 is just about everybody here...including me


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here are some random facts from various posters around the Lakers forum. Guess as many as you can correct. Don't guess yourself on one because that's just no fun. Just type in some other poster and I'll work something out fairly if problems arise.
> 
> *First Prize :* Whoever guesses the most correctly gets to choose my avatar for one week.
> 
> ...


Sorry, BH, but that ain't enough info for guessing...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bleh, just post some random posters.. it's not like we're playing clue here..


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here are some random facts from various posters around the Lakers forum. Guess as many as you can correct. Don't guess yourself on one because that's just no fun. Just type in some other poster and I'll work something out fairly if problems arise.
> 
> *First Prize :* Whoever guesses the most correctly gets to choose my avatar for one week.
> 
> ...


Just took a shot and most likely wrong on every one.

Ok, this is revised after this became multiple choice WITH an answer sheet.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Just took a shot and most likely wrong on every one.



BRO have you read my Sig before. It CLEARLY says Oakland A's.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Try it now. Here's an answer key.

Bartholomew Hunt
Basel57
Brian34Cook
CDRacingZX6R
Cris
CubanLaker
dannyM
Ghiman
KillWill
Lynx
nguyen_milan
PauloCatarino
Sean
SoCalFan21
Steez
Unique


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> BRO have you read my Sig before. It CLEARLY says Oakland A's.


Man, I'm so sorry, I've actually read that sig a TON of times. How could I have missed that. I guess I gotta learn to read all over again :read: <--Me :wink:.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Man, I'm so sorry, I've actually read that sig a TON of times. How could I have missed that. I guess I gotta learn to read all over again :read: <--Me :wink:.


Good man.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> BRO have you read my Sig before. It CLEARLY says Oakland A's.


and my name lol:lol:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'll play along...





> Name that Lakers Forum Poster:
> 
> 1. This poster wants a magic carpet. *KillWill*
> 2. This poster's favorite player was Devean George until he realized how big his nose is. *dannyM*
> ...


I know i got at least 3 right


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1. This poster wants a magic carpet. *Ghiman*
2. This poster's favorite player was Devean George until he realized how big his nose is. *nguyen_milan*
3. This poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it. *Bartholomew Hunt*
4. This poster hates the Miami Heat. *Basel57*
5. This poster likes college basketball better than the NBA. *dannyM*
6. This poster is in love with Jessica AND Ashley Simpson. *CDRacingZX6R*
7. This poster also roots for Milan AC (soccer). *PauloCatarino*
8. This poster's uncle played for the Detroit Lions in the 80's. *Unique*
9. This poster is a senior at Dos Pueblos High School in Goleta, CA. *Steez*
10. This poster used to be a lawyer. *KillWill*
11. This poster bleeds Dodger blue (really, he does). *Cris*
12. This poster has an FJCruiser and a Bulldog. *SoCalFan21*
13. This poster is getting married in the middle of May. *Ghiman*
14. This poster graduated High School in 1987. *Lynx*
15. This poster has a dog named Creedence. *CubanLaker*
16. This poster just had a baby boy. *Sean*

Pretty much guessed on all of them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll give a hint for myself, I love the outdoors.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Wifey and I had a baby girl so I am not #16, but ONE of you picked me correctly...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> 11. This poster bleeds Dodger blue (really, he does). *Cris*


*DISGUSTING!*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> *DISGUSTING!*


Haha...oops. Didn't notice your avatar...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> Wifey and I had a baby girl so I am not #16, but ONE of you picked me correctly...


That was me () Did your graduate in 87?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anybody else want to take a stab at it?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> *DISGUSTING!*


LMAO BOTH OF US HAHAHAH....I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> 14. This poster graduated High School in 1987. *Lynx*


I gradudated in 2000 from High School.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

> 14. This poster graduated High School in 1987. Lynx


Lynx might have graduated from high school at the age of 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, man I pretty much just guessed...I knew I got a ton wrong...didn't realize I so off on a couple.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a lab named Creedence.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i got a pretty cool uncle...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm the poster that is getting married in the middle of May


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want a magic carpet...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> I'm the poster that is getting married in the middle of May


congrats bro.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I love me some hott sisters. =)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I may very well be the oldest poster here...

And no, i don't like freaking AC Milan. My love lies with Sporting Clube de Portugal. Abroads, it's (obviously) Man U.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I want a magic carpet...


For real? How come almost everyone thinks its DannyM :lol:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

College basketball is better than NBA.. Word!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate the Miami Heat....and that is sinful in my household seeing as im Cuban. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> College basketball is better than NBA.. Word!


You prob would think that...GO ILLINI


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

1. This poster wants a magic carpet. =Bartholomew Hunt
2. This poster's favorite player was Devean George until he realized how big his nose is. =dannyM
3. This poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it. =KillWill
4. This poster hates the Miami Heat. =Steez
5. This poster likes college basketball better than the NBA. =Brian34Cook
6. This poster is in love with Jessica AND Ashley Simpson. =Unique
7. This poster also roots for Milan AC (soccer). =nguyen_milan
8. This poster's uncle played for the Detroit Lions in the 80's. =Basel
9. This poster is a senior at Dos Pueblos High School in Goleta, CA. =Cris
10. This poster used to be a lawyer. =PauloCatriano
11. This poster bleeds Dodger blue (really, he does). =SoCalFan21
12. This poster has an FJCruiser and a Bulldog. =CDRacing
13. This poster is getting married in the middle of May. =ghiman
14. This poster graduated High School in 1987. = Sean
15. This poster has a dog named Creedence. =Lynx
16. This poster just had a baby boy. =CubanLaker


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> 1. This poster wants a magic carpet. =Bartholomew Hunt
> 2. This poster's favorite player was Devean George until he realized how big his nose is. =dannyM
> 3. This poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it. =KillWill
> 4. This poster hates the Miami Heat. =Steez
> ...


Why does everyone think im a DODGER FAN...**** THE DODGERS


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

#11 = SoCalFan


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Why does everyone think im a DODGER FAN...**** THE DODGERS


I didn't know anywhere else to put you or any dodger fans, so your alias kind of made it a logical guess... Oakland is NoCal.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The One said:


> That was me () Did your graduate in 87?



:clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So who won?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

maybe this 'll help the blue crew avoid another mediocre season and win at least *a* playoff game for me.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Why does everyone think im a DODGER FAN...**** THE DODGERS


cause nobody likes baseball


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> cause nobody likes baseball


Pff, Cubs own!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Pff, Cubs own!


Yessir!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yessir!


think soriano can save the cubs? :mrt: :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Are we still playing this game or should I reveal myself?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Bump*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha you should reveal yourself buddy, you are the poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it rite? haha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> haha you should reveal yourself buddy, you are the poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it rite? haha


That would be Steez. 

We'll try this again later. Next time I won't use so many posters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Unofficially, I won right?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> haha you should reveal yourself buddy, you are the poster likes to "chew" his water, then swallow it rite? haha


LOL.......NOPE!

I am number 16.


----------

